# Lost Black Cat



## LisalostMartin (Jun 14, 2017)

Lost Black Cat Macclesfield Cheshire
Martin has been missing since 19th May.
He was wearing a velvet blue flea collar. He also has what vets calls a Mouse Pouch (a baggy belly) 
Martin is neutered and is chipped.


----------

